# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Being touched by music.

## Stella180

To me music is the ultimate art form. There is no better feeling than putting on headphones, cranking up the volume closing your eyes and being totally immersed in the sounds. Whether it be a funky bass, beautiful piano, epic drum solo, soulful vocals, its hard not to feel a part of if because none of these things matter without being able to hear it. 

Yea, I am drunk on music this afternoon.

----------


## Suzi

Music is amazing!

----------


## Stella180

I can’t even describe how good it feels. How I can just switch of from the whole world and totally relax. Its just listening to music, it’s like a trust fall and being caught by the sound. It’s a safe place in another world away from everyone and everything. I know that I’m a bit “special” and I experience the world in a slightly different way to others but I truly hope this is something everyone understands on the same level as me because it feels so damned good.

----------

Suzi (30-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

I can't imagine life without music it can make you laugh or cry as though it has a direct connection with your soul  :Rock:

----------

Stella180 (30-05-22)

----------


## Stella180

Exactly. It’s one thing listening to music in the background but when you put headphones on and shut the world out it’s even better. Just you and the music.

----------

